# Tomorrowland - Home of the Young Fart's Club



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 15, 2015)

Heya! -- I'm a young fart and I was wondering if there are other young farts out there. (40 or younger) 

Hey, the old peeps have one, why not the young ones? 

.....wait.....I think I'm one of the only young ones around here...


WOO HOO, my own thread, where I get to talk to myself!!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 15, 2015)

(sorry all.. super medicated this morning, and I think it's showing from my postings)


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 15, 2015)

:vap_bong__emoticon: :vap-bobby_on_the_be: :smoke1: :joint: :laugh:


----------



## ston-loc (Mar 15, 2015)

Working my way Doc :fly: 33 over here :rofl:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 15, 2015)

32 here


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 16, 2015)

Well then... 5 inches of snow it is I guess. Time to snowblow. I thought I was done doing that this year. 

Good morning all.. or myself. Whoever is listening...which is myself. And Ston-Loc :ciao: Time for a bowl


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 16, 2015)

How about an old fart (67) who`s young at heart ? He, he, he.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 16, 2015)

Hah, honestly, I just did this thread for a bit of a laugh  All are welcome... or it can be closed, LOL!


----------



## P Jammers (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## yooper420 (Mar 16, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Hah, honestly, I just did this thread for a bit of a laugh  All are welcome... or it can be closed, LOL!


 

Laugh ? Me too !!!! Gotta laugh.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 16, 2015)

My old ace is here,,what ya goona do about it youngsters? He he. ,,,,young wipper snappers. Lol


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 16, 2015)

LOL WH! punks. lol


----------



## Keef (Mar 16, 2015)

Not trying to invade the youngsters turf !- Just wanted to stop by and say hello from the O.F.C. !-- I hope U guys have as much fun as we do !-- Wake and Bake -  Show and Tell - it''s all good !


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 16, 2015)

Think of this as a place for even the old folk to "be" young.  Love to have any and all convo kickin' around, certainly!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 16, 2015)

Here's a thread I did this morning about nice looking snowy trees. I dunno, I like them!  

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=70970


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Mar 16, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> LOL WH! punks. lol


 
Hey now...  not all of us are punks Rosie...   :48:

So whats poppin here in tommorowland??


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 16, 2015)

Oh my no Jaam, I was just kidding..you are in no way a punk or is anyone else that has posted, i do expect one punk though.   Enjoy you people that are in the prime of your life..


----------



## Kraven (Mar 16, 2015)

Yup and here he is...lol :48:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 16, 2015)

Well crap, where's the middle aged club?


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Mar 16, 2015)

SmokinMom said:


> Well crap, where's the middle aged club?


 
at what age do we join that club?  :huh: well I still don't have a corvette so im guessing a few more years...  :vap_smiley:


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Mar 16, 2015)

Kravenhead said:


> Yup and here he is...lol :48:


 
Kraven  even if your a punk you can stay just bc of that avi...   :48:


----------



## Kraven (Mar 16, 2015)

She's a cutie huh


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 16, 2015)

I was shocked when i realized 50 wasn't middle aged...


----------



## ston-loc (Mar 16, 2015)

Hehehe, you guys are too funny


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 16, 2015)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> at what age do we join that club?  :huh: well I still don't have a corvette so im guessing a few more years...  :vap_smiley:



Somewhere between 40 and 50.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 16, 2015)

Between age 20 and ... dirt. As long as you keep a young mind in here!


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 16, 2015)

MP The Pot growing old age home


----------



## Keef (Mar 18, 2015)

Had to stop by and check on Green Fang !-- Keef is 59 -- is that old ?  I know some of U but if U don't know --I run a White Widow SOG rotation -- Aero under LEDs and have recently added the Tranquil Elephantizer --  if any of U guys have any questions - I hang with the O.F.C. -- glad to help if I can !


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 18, 2015)

Oh neat, White Widow  I've never actually tried it...always wanted to. 

As mentioned before, your age is all good as long as you come in here to keep your mind young.  Thanks for checking in! I'm just cruising along with LED's right now, hoping all checks out with em! I did some final under skirt trimming tonight. Good stuff going on in the garden right now :aok:


----------



## DankColas (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm 40.
So I guess I will try to get my foot in the door here. Because of my illnesses I feel a lot older. Thats why I need my mary jane. Is this on topic or off topic area?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 19, 2015)

This is off topic area and you are welcome here. :aok:


----------



## DankColas (Mar 19, 2015)

Dr. Green cool.
I will keep that in mind for things to talk about besides the green. Having fun so far.


----------



## Kraven (Mar 19, 2015)

Wanders in stoned~~~~~:ccc:~~~~~hands one down , it gets passed around.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 19, 2015)

Always
View attachment 223680


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 20, 2015)

Morning Yongsters.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 20, 2015)

Good morning WH!  Just finished updating my growl journal, and now sitting at this pipe thinking of hitting it... ok,  thought over just did. :aok:

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## DankColas (Mar 20, 2015)

Morning all!
My girl is still doing good. The dank smell is gone thanks to the air filter I got yesterday. I could get a neighbor any day now. With that smell in the air it would be bad. I was loving it. Still can't have the smell leave the house. That is one small plant. Next I'm doing 4. Then I will start my grow journal. Right now its just mud. I decided to just drop seeds in. Humidity is so low they were dying while germinating. That sucks.


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 20, 2015)

Good morning YFC, now don`t that sound just ducky, or something. This comes from the bottom of my young at heart, heart. Ain`t it "wake and bake" time here yet ? Coffee in one, bowl in the other and commence. Geesh, gotta teach this youngsters everything.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 20, 2015)

Large picture update in my journal today... take a moment to check it out. Post #196

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=70829&page=10


----------



## DankColas (Mar 21, 2015)

Time to start a brand new day. Saturday. Fun time. Get some coffee and grab some good hash and all will be fine...


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 21, 2015)

C-mon winter, we're ready for you to break over here!! 

Good mornin' all. Sippin' on this bubble hash


----------



## ston-loc (Mar 21, 2015)

Loaded  on one of my candies :fly: in the 80's in shorts today... Sorry non Ca peeps


----------



## DankColas (Mar 22, 2015)

Ohh Yawwn.
Morning all in the green world. Looking at life through green colored glasses.
Kind of nice.
Keep them Green MEN!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 22, 2015)

Green glasses? Did you buy the Method 7's for LED's? (Sorry if you mentioned before, I have THC syndrome  )


----------



## Kraven (Mar 22, 2015)

Morning youngsters........got my coffe and a bowl and gonna sit back and enjoy this balmy 76 degree morning we are having before the rains come this afternoon. What an excellent day to get my swerve on and enjoy life.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 22, 2015)

Kravenhead said:


> Morning youngsters........got my coffe and a bowl and gonna sit back and enjoy this balmy 76 degree morning we are having before the rains come this afternoon. What an excellent day to get my swerve on and enjoy life.



Nice. It's 22° with high winds, so feels like below 0


----------



## Kraven (Mar 22, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Nice. It's 22° with high winds, so feels like below 0



Sending the warm mojo....go away winter, let spring spring into action 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## DankColas (Mar 23, 2015)

:ccc:





Dr. Green Fang said:


> Green glasses? Did you buy the Method 7's for LED's? (Sorry if you mentioned before, I have THC syndrome  )



Green glasses is a joke. I wear glasses and sunglasses part of the time when I view my plant. My plant is doing the best I have ever had. I haven't been this far before. So I'm looking at my world through green colored glasses. I dug up the 5 seeds. Germinated them. They should all have roots now. Hoping to put them in there pots today. Also growing in there Sage, Sweet Basil, Cilantro, and Thyme. Those will stay in cups. Have yet to break ground yet. For cooking and odor control. On the 27th I get my Ona jars. Any day now I'll get a neighbor. After I get my disability payments rolling I might look into LEDS. I like the idea of very little light and programmable color changes I thought I saw. Right now. I'm CFLs and two twenty watt flouresent tubes.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 29, 2015)

Mornin' youngsters!  

Snow needs to stop ... and I think it finally will! So done with it this year, grrr. 

I have an experiment going on and I'd love you all to pop in and cast a vote on which genetics I should run. There's a poll up and stuff  

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71104


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 29, 2015)

Just dropped by to see what the BONE HEADED KIDS are doing. :rofl:


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 29, 2015)

:yeahthat::yeahthat::yeahthat::yeahthat: me too :rofl::rofl:


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 29, 2015)

I was harvesting my bloom Tent 4 hours to cut her all down with many smoke breaks. Tryed microwaving a nug and it doesn't work. You old timers know the trick EH


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 29, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Green glasses? Did you buy the Method 7's for LED's? (Sorry if you mentioned before, I have THC syndrome  )



I got the method glasses. They are wonderful. I took pictures thru them.. awesome.


----------



## Kraven (Mar 29, 2015)

Gratz on the snazzy shades lady


----------



## ston-loc (Mar 30, 2015)

Usually at work this early on a week day... Waiting on a carpet cleaner to get here, then leave. Then it's willy wonka time


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks Kraven, they are really very nice. I should have got them last year. OH well, i am enjoying them now.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Mar 30, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Mornin' youngsters!
> 
> Snow needs to stop ... and I think it finally will! So done with it this year, grrr.
> 
> ...



looks like a possible 4th - 5th snow storm as a grand finally bro qq


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 31, 2015)

WOO.. I spent 16 1/2 hours in the room  the other day. 1 of my 5 days of a ROOM MARATHON it seems, sheesh! I'm so tired! I had a damn cramp in my leg last night that sent me flying!!! Wait.. is this the old farts club or....oh well!! :rofl: 

Side note, for all you youngin's lookin' to get your DWC on.. here's a large and in depth tutorial I just did this morning. 

DIY 18 gal DWC tutorial:  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71126


----------



## N.E.wguy (Mar 31, 2015)

diy the trimming lol that will set em straight 
the grows we do are great the trimming suxxxxxxxx it's worse the watching them bud lol


----------



## Kraven (Mar 31, 2015)

Yup, get a good harvest, bummer during the trim.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 31, 2015)

I don't mind trimming OG plants sativa plants not so much but I can't stand to see them get molested by a machine it just breaks my heart. In Canada the government producers all use machines but one and guess who has the best medicine?
Too bad they want $13 a gram plus 13% HST minimum of 15 Grams plus $20 shipping and NO returns can get law clippings and your stuck with it.


----------



## next (Apr 1, 2015)

Hey there,

Just started exploring the forums a little more and stumbled onto this thread.. I must admit I am a youngster, not quite 30 yet. Cheers!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 1, 2015)

Welcome fellow youngin!  There was an old folk thread, so I figured "why not?" and made a youngster thread for the giggles.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Apr 3, 2015)

Whats up young guns??  made a couple runs of oil yesterday...  pulled 5.4 Instant Cookies and 3.4 Sunshine Daydream...   and Wifi is on deck for today...


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 3, 2015)

Nice JAAM! 

I weighed my last yanking.. I got 15 wholes out of the tent... 1 whole under  my minimum goal of 16, but that was my last run of screw ups a.k.a. "Soil"  :rofl:  

Morning all! Smoke em if you got em.....wait, I know you got em!


----------



## Kraven (Apr 3, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Nice JAAM!
> 
> I weighed my last yanking.. I got 15 wholes out of the tent... 1 whole under  my minimum goal of 16, but that was my last run of screw ups a.k.a. "Soil"  :rofl:
> 
> Morning all! Smoke em if you got em.....wait, I know you got em!



Gratz to you both, JAAM and Doc. Always nice to hear of a good harvest 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Apr 3, 2015)

Kravenhead said:


> Gratz to you both, JAAM and Doc. Always nice to hear of a good harvest


 
thanks man  :48:   boysenberry popcorn in the dehydrator atm for another run tonight...  4.4g from the wifi run earlier off 18g trim/popcorn...

nice haul Doc...


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 3, 2015)

wasss up, just mixed up 5 gal for a flush declorinate it now and refill of res got some new stuff that maybe some of you have heard of look in my thread spring 15 check em out lmk what u thinkn


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 6, 2015)

Well.. the temps around these parts are in their last plumet, I do believe, for the year. Darn cold temps! I'm ready for spring already.  

How's everyone doing around here? 

Bit of a picture update in my log if anyone fancy's a look

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=70829&page=20


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 7, 2015)

Welcome back youngin's. Were you there back in '15 when the great 24 hour MP outage occured?!

 :rofl:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 7, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Welcome back youngin's. Were you there back in '15 when the great 24 hour MP outage occured?!
> 
> :rofl:



I almost died over that lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 7, 2015)

It aint the 1st nor the Last. Lol


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 8, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Welcome back youngin's. Were you there back in '15 when the great 24 hour MP outage occured?!
> 
> :rofl:




I will never forget that day!! it is like the Kennedy assassination or John lennon.. somethings you just don't forget. lol


----------



## ston-loc (Apr 13, 2015)

Left for work with its arched back showing, get home to this... "Go home seed, you're drunk" 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc (Apr 13, 2015)

Think it's trying to get a footing, but never seen one run the top like that. Buried up to the bend.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 14, 2015)

One time, I had one JUMP out of its shell over night after only 24 hours of being germed. It couldn't wait! Planting it was kind of a pain in the butt actually. :rofl: 

View attachment NewUpdate2week (6 of 7).jpg


----------



## ston-loc (Apr 14, 2015)

:rofl: it loopty looped! Performed surgery and removed its little bean cap. Looked like it was on the mend this am 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Apr 14, 2015)

looks like it got watered with moonshine. Crazy how it has gone all over the place. Makes you want to make a lattice out of toothpicks to help it get to its feet...


----------

